# What to see near Perth



## plonk (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, 
I want to find something to see near Perth. 
I have been Margaret river, Albany, Pinnacles is there any other places as must see?


----------



## WendyB (May 22, 2014)

You could try Wave Rock in Hayden or go out to Kalgoorlie to see the mine and go thru their museum. A must would also be Rottnest Island. New Norcia is home to an order of Franciscan Monks and they have a very interesting museum there. Also check out Fremantle!


----------



## AlbertCooke (Jul 21, 2014)

I suggest a place Broome near from Perth situated in 2,200 km north. Actually it is a tourist spot beside of the Bay and too near from Kimberley, where you will see Flora, Fauna, Cable Beach, Tunnel Creek National Park, Bungle Bungles and Purnululu, Lake Argyle, Wolfe Creek Crater, Windjana Gorge National Park, Mitchell River National Park and so on. I visited Broome last month, actually a tour agency arranged all the trip of mine, I stay in Broome at a luxury accommodation Moonlight Bay Suites, which is situated at the central location of Broome as well beside of the Bay. If you visit in Broome obviously call this number +61 (0)8 9195 5200.


----------

